# Sarcoptic Mange



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

I am new to this forum and new to the breed. However I am not new to dogs and have owned rotties all my life, some 15 years. Having said that with my new pittie boy there are some differences. Most of them I'm enjoying. The mange has me stressed though. He is 20 weeks old now and when we brought him home at 14 weeks he looked great. All the sudden he started itching and had a rash on his belly. I did a quick google search and with pictures was pretty sure it was sarcoptic mange. I took him straight to the the vet and they took two skin scrapings from his armpit so to speak and the vet said that it wasn't red mange because nothing showed up on the slide and that definately would have (first question is, is that true?) She said that she did feel that it was sarcoptic mange though because that might not show up. She said that pitties have a slightly different immune system and whent they are stressed sometimes sarcoptic mange comes on (is that true?). She put him on liquid ivemectin and liquid vitamins mixed and advised me to give him 1cc every other day for 5 weeks. That was a week ago and I see no improvement at all. That's on top of flea shampoo baths. I went back to the vet yesterday and picked up Relief shampoo which only made him itch more. Tomorrow I will be taking him in for a steroid shot. Is this proper protocol? I read up on some treatments but it's a little overwhelming. I asked the vet's office about dips but they keep acting like I'm crazy. I feel really bad for him and want to at least make the itching subside. At this point he's close to causing himself a skin infection. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my dog got demodosic mange (sp?) he had three skin scpares and only the last one showed anything, i would sugest giving him some raw meat to boost his imune system.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

First of all welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you are having so much trouble with your boy. It seems to me that the ivomec is wrong it should be given as .1 cc for 5lbs body weight. So if your guy is 45lbs you would give him 1/2a cc. It should also be given daily. All the vets use this up here. I would also check out his food is this causing any trouble with him and I wouldn't give a flea bath I would get an oatmeal base shampoo and use that or you could use deft laundry soap this does not cause an irritations. I hope this helps.


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

My Mikado,
Thanks for the advice I will up the dosage. How long should it be given? I'm about a week and a half into the five weeks the vet recommended and am seeing no real difference. They advised me to bath him with a shampoo called relief that seems to be making it worse it's oatmeal based but has other anti-itch ingredients that are bothering him. I will go back to our normal shampoo. I don't feed the most expensive food but I feed one with lamb as the main ingredient and limited grains. I may have to change and see if it helps.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The vet that I use says to do this dosage for 10 days then to go to every other day for 2 weeks then once every three days for another 2 weeks. You could try cooking him rice and boiled hamburger in it. If it is not expensive you could use boiled chicken too. I would also give him organic yougurt this helps return the stomach bacteria to normal and when you give any type of meds it is better to keep everything in balance.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im just wondering why you would want to boil the meat?


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

I appreciate all the feedback. I will definately change the way I am giving him his medicine. Sometimes it is better to talk with owners than vets.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your welcome I hope your pupper gets better soon. If I were you I would look around and find a vet that is willing to talk to you like another human and that has no problems with pitbulls. I took Mikado to 5 different vets when he had his knee trouble none helped him the 6th vet cured him and I'm happy with my vet now. I also spent alot money doing that but Mikado was worth it.


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

I am hopeful that the increased dosage will help. He seemed to be feeling better this morning, but he's done better and then reverted before so I'm not going to get over enthusiastic. I am going to have to have more ivemectin if this works so I am definately going to find a new vet. I go to a clinic and had a vet there who I loved with my rotties but he focuses on surgeries now and I rarely get to see him. I'm not as happy with the other vets. I will try to post a picture of him soon.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You are going to end up paying an arm and leg for the ivomec at the vets why don't you see if you can get it at a feed store where they sell stuff for livestock. If they do you want the package with the bull on the front.


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

I see only two at my normal place one is injectable and says sq only so that can't be it this is a link to the other

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&mscssid=P9HQWJTDGMCC8P512J3TV7CUQD1SARN3

is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah it is sq only for cattle. It is the second one over on top of the page of that link. 

Wayne I told him to boil the meat because if the dog is having trouble with allerigies it is easier on his stomach if everything is boiled.


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

Just as a quick update since MM was so kind to provide a new regimen. Aton seems to be feeling better. For the first week and 5 days it was doubtful but for the past two days he's looked and seemed much better. We start every other day tomorrow. I appreciate everything and will frequent this site. I'm trying to get use to the world of pitties and look forward to learning alot.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so happy that he is feeling better. I fo hope that you stick around it is nice to have new folks on the board. I hope that Aton will continue to improve.


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, the ivomec as described my MM didn't work. I started every other day as of Monday and he immediately began scratching and getting bumps again. I have now decided to order some lime/sulphar dip and treat him to see if that works. My poor boy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Aww that is too bad the poor guy. Have you taken him to a different vet? How about food alleregies? I'm sorry it didn't help.


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

He's on a good food. Mostly meat not many fillers, lamb and rice. The outbreaks go hand in hand with when I decrease the dosage. he looks better today but I'm learning that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Did you try the oatmeal bath? And/or lessening the amount of baths?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Poor guy. Did you try the oatmeal bath? How often are you bathing him?


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

Well the mange actually makes him smell really bad, but I am only bathing him once a week and yes I'm using an oatmeal shampoo to ease the itching. Is the sulphar lime shampoo bad for him I had to order it online and everyone I call acts like I'm crazy for asking if they have it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I didn't know anything about lime sulphur shampoo so I had to go read I hope that it does help it sounds like if it is fungul than it should kill it and if it doesn't then it must be an allergie.


----------

